

Improving Your Discussions by Enforcing Linguistic Clarity - morgante
http://www.mrjordangoldstein.com/blog/2013/09/09/improving-your-discussions-by-enforcing-linguistic-clarity/

======
Kudzu_Bob
Should have been called "Winning Your Arguments By Defining the Terms."

